

CLANG's Final Update [Neal Stephenson's Medieval Sword Combat Kickstarter] - paulgerhardt
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/260688528/clang/posts/989911

======
paulgerhardt
Additional backstory on Reddit, including commentary from Notch:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/2gp73j/clang_kickstar...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/2gp73j/clang_kickstarter_by_neal_stephenson_begins/)

